# You know youve lost weight when....



## Jenny65 (Dec 4, 2022)

your 27 year old petite daughter asks to borrow your clothes


----------



## travellor (Dec 4, 2022)

That kinda screws your thread on looking old.


----------



## Jenny65 (Dec 4, 2022)

travellor said:


> That kinda screws your thread on looking old.


yes although maybe it means I am dressing too young lol


----------



## travellor (Dec 4, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> yes although maybe it means I am dressing too young lol


Nope


----------



## zuludog (Dec 4, 2022)

...... you're browsing round a shop and the assistant says - I'm not sure if we have that style in a 2XL sir


----------



## Benny G (Dec 4, 2022)

... your Doctor says "that confirms our suspicions."


----------



## Jenny65 (Dec 5, 2022)

I remember previously before the weight loss, looking desperately in a mainstream store for an outfit for a party, I couldnt find anything bigger than a 16 and was so delighted when I saw a style I thought I could carry off in and 18, rushed to the changing rooms imagining how I would look, only to see a potato shaped woman wearing a clinging glittery sack looking back at me!  The way it looked on the hanger I thought it would be floaty and I would be able to breathe.  I promptly went back to shopping at Yours and got a size 24 sparkly top and stretchy leggings.   This has been the main change to me apart from health, I now feel like I fit in with others and no one is going to look at me and think "what on earth is that lady doing in here, maybe shopping for her daughter"


----------



## Nige13 (Dec 12, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> yes although maybe it means I am dressing too young lol



No such thing in my mind as dressing too young or acting too young for that matter! - I am 56 and still wear skinny jeans and if I say so myself look pretty good in them too  btw no-one would ever put me in my fifties  #getme #bighead #sorrynotsorry


----------



## pace (Dec 12, 2022)

Hi , I know I have lost weight when returning to my table with two coffees in my hand my trousers started to fall down.


----------



## Jenny65 (Dec 13, 2022)

pace said:


> Hi , I know I have lost weight when returning to my table with two coffees in my hand my trousers started to fall down.


@pace This happened to me, well similar a while ago.

I was in an important meeting and realised the elastic had gone in my trousers (not to do with weight loss sadly) but I kept having to get up from the board room table where I was taking the minutes to chase someone that hadnt arrived for the meeting. We had important external visitors at the meeting and the whole of my department all seated round the table.  I managed to keep my trousers up when I realised by gripping with my hand as I carefully handed the agenda etc around the table,  Then I asked if anyone wanted a drink, stood up and my trousers promptly dropped to my ankles displaying my granny knickers to all!  everyone was too polite to laugh, but god my face burned, I used a stapler to hold them in place when I left the meeting as couldnt risk them falling down again!


----------



## Jenny65 (Dec 13, 2022)

Another embarassing and a little childish but non weight related incident at my previous company, I was training up the temp who was covering me when I was going on leave the following week.  She was a lovely lady, but very shy and a bit prim and proper, I was mid sentence, sneezed and loudly farted at the same time, She did laugh and it broke the ice but my god why always me"!


----------



## Portugal1000 (Dec 15, 2022)

I bought my first pair of skinny jeans from M and S last week not realising they were skinny. Still a size 18 so not sure you can really call them skinny but I got so many comments, all good. First time anyone noticed the weight loss. 25 pounds so far. It felt really good. I was going to go back and buy a black pair but the thought no, I’ll buy a pair when a 16 fits.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 19, 2022)

Nige13 said:


> btw no-one would ever put me in my fifties



As I saw on FB the other day, “Isn’t it weird being the same age as old people”

Congrats on the weight loss, and wardrobe reinvention @Jenny65


----------



## Jenny65 (Dec 19, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> As I saw on FB the other day, “Isn’t it weird being the same age as old people”
> 
> Congrats on the weight loss, and wardrobe reinvention @Jenny65


love this!  It sums up my thoughts exactly, in my head im only 15!  I think everyone has an age they are most comfortable with, one of my friend seemed like a wise old lady when she was 10!  My niece at the age of 2, I remember a very funny incident, I was pushing her buggy and she was chatting away to herself and she looked at a lady next to me and said "nice weather today isnt it duck!"  It seemed such an odd thing to say and nothing anyone in our family would say, maybe she was an old lady in a past life and kept her vocabulary, it made us all burst out laughing.


----------



## harbottle (Dec 19, 2022)

I lost weight and noticed:

- someone I worked with for 12 years spend five minutes talking to me when they turned up at the office on business and didn't realise who I was! 
- people thought my wife had a new 'fella'.
- people I'd lived next door to for 16 years (A moved away recently) didn't know who I was when I started talking to them.
- the opposite sex do seem somewhat more talkative/smiley now (Which oddly annoys me as I'm not generally very sociable!) And that includes the woman on immigration when I came from Italy. "I'm on my own, ladies!"


----------

